# What size grinder for processing deer



## BC Buck (Jan 18, 2021)

I need to upgrade to larger grinder for next year. Thinking maybe Wesson #22 but hate to spend that much $. Have a #8 LEM that I run fat through using 3 hole plate. Makes chunks about 3/4" then partially freeze while doing the same to venison whole muscle. As long as whole muscle is under 2x5" the LEM will grind 8# per minute without motor stalling. Then we mix 20% 1/2 frozen fat with 3/4" chunk ground venison. The second grind you need to drop little chunks down the feed throat and if bridges over you need to use the plunger. With two people feeding and one holding the plastic bags on the stuffing tube your looking at 30 to 45 seconds to fill a 1 LB bag using a medium grinding plate. Spent 4 hours yesterday filling bags.


----------



## poacherjoe (Jan 18, 2021)

Yeah a bigger grinder is faster but how many deer do you process each year ?  If you can get someone to buy your #8 then you won't be out so much money when you upgrade. I would go for a # 22 or bigger. Keep an eye out on craigslist or facebook marketplace and you might get lucky.


----------



## BC Buck (Jan 18, 2021)

poacherjoe said:


> Yeah a bigger grinder is faster but how many deer do you process each year ?  If you can get someone to buy your #8 then you won't be out so much money when you upgrade. I would go for a # 22 or bigger. Keep an eye out on craigslist or facebook marketplace and you might get lucky.


Was looking for used but with corvid many processors in Missouri where not accepting deer this year. Nothing used and most suppliers where sold out of new equipment. With my family we have been averaging 8 to 10 whitetail each season.


----------



## poacherjoe (Jan 18, 2021)

Get a Cabelas credit card and use it for everything and build up points. Then you can redeem the points for a grinder and it could be free so to speak. Just keep  up with your monthly payment so you don't get any extra charges. I have tapped it for several thousands on dollars in free merchandise. The Carnivore grinder is very nice


----------



## dog1234 (Feb 5, 2021)

I have a #22 and love it. Strong motor and grinds meat pretty fast.


----------



## BC Buck (Feb 6, 2021)

dog1234 said:


> I have a #22 and love it. Strong motor and grinds meat pretty fast.


What brand and model.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 6, 2021)

While I am partial to LEM, this Waltons model is a tad less expensive, 5 year warranty, 2hp. 








						Weston Pro Series #32 2 HP Stainless Steel Electric Meat Grinder 10-3201-W - The Home Depot
					

Grinding large volumes of meat fast is no problem with the Weston Pro Series #32 Meat Grinder & Sausage Stuffer. This commercial-grade meat grinder has a powerful 2 hp, 1500-Watt motor that's air-cooled



					www.homedepot.com


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 6, 2021)

Throat size goes with plate size. If double grinding and not doing hundreds of pounds , the #12 big bite or Cabelas will be fine. Always remember, bigger is always better. The #22 you can stuff huge chunks of meat down, but we want quality too. Meat needs to be trimmed and chunked not too big. The #12 will serve well for a few deer a year. If you are gung hoe and want to process hundreds of pounds, then why not a #32.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 7, 2021)

I used my Kitchen Aid and it was slow and didn't grind well...   Went to a #12 Kitchener and couldn't believe 20#'s of meat was done in minutes with a great grind...  
If I was doing several deer and maybe hooking up with friends and doing their deer, the #22 might be my choice...  All depends on total #'s meat  per year...   
Then you need a vertical stuffer...  Maybe one with a motor ???   I have not heard of a good electric that doesn't break down...  Stripped gears etc...   You may have to go to a commercial electric to get a decent one... Maybe someone on the forum has run 1000#'s of meat through their electric stuffer with no problems....  
Meat mixer ???   I have the small manual....  Does a very good job and it's fast...  Only problem, It takes longer to clean than it does to mix the meat....  I still use it...  mixing by hand or in the KA mixer is a PITA.... and the meat heats up pretty fast mixing in small batches...


----------



## dog1234 (Feb 7, 2021)

BC Buck said:


> What brand and model.


Cabela #22. I think its a 1.5 HP


----------

